# Northern pike setup



## zveryok

Hi there, I am very new to pike fishing but found a few lakes near New York City that I'd like to try catching northern pike in. However I am unsure which rod I would need, would a Gloomis 5'6 8-12 lb line spinnerbait rod be enough, or go with something like 5'6 Gloomis 12-16 lb line? I am considering purchasing one of them. Also, what is the line usually used for northern pikes? Looks like the pikes in the lakes I will try fishing in run up to 20 lbs (but probably are on average 7-10 lbs). The reel I wanted to get was Abu Garcia® Ambassadeur® C4. If these setups are not very suitable, I would appreciate any advice I can get from more experienced pike fishermen.

Thank you very much for your input.


----------



## waterwolf

I would go with a little longer rod, maybe a 6' or a 6'-6".

The pool cues of old worked great, but I think you can get away with something longer. This will allow longer casts and more flexability.

Great reel though.


----------



## james.hunter

Well i would also go with a longer rod i use a 7ft rod with a Fluger president reel spoled with 30 pound POWER PROLINE. As for bait i would use a x- rap in blue or clown color.


----------



## Jmoses1

12 lb test is fine if you like the light line, which I myself do. Caught a 37" a few weekends back before thanksgiving on 12lb test. Best lures are like mentioned above an xrap (any color) and mepps inline spinners work well too. I use a 6'6 rod as well


----------



## wbakimi

A 6.5' to 7' rod is nice. I used Med/Heavy, but will be buing a Heavy action for next year. I use the Abu Garcia and the Pflueger reels and they have worked well for me. I also use 16 - 20 lb line with a very good leader.


----------



## ixoxoli

zveryok said:


> Hi there, I am very new to pike fishing but found a few lakes near New York City that I'd like to try catching northern pike in. However I am unsure which rod I would need, would a Gloomis 5'6 8-12 lb line spinnerbait rod be enough, or go with something like 5'6 Gloomis 12-16 lb line? I am considering purchasing one of them. Also, what is the line usually used for northern pikes? Looks like the pikes in the lakes I will try fishing in run up to 20 lbs (but probably are on average 7-10 lbs). The reel I wanted to get was Abu Garcia® Ambassadeur® C4. If these setups are not very suitable, I would appreciate any advice I can get from more experienced pike fishermen.
> 
> Thank you very much for your input.


Zveryok, glad to hear that you are from NYC, also by your username you seem to be russian? I am actually also from NYC, brooklyn to be exact and usually go fishing for carp. although my friends are trying to get me into fishing for bass, pikes - diff types of fishing then what i am used to. i was wondering if you can share where you can fish for pike around NYC area? if you have aim and like to chat, im me, my screename is ixoxoli
thanks


----------

